# TUF not getting any better....ugh



## bluekey88 (Oct 22, 2009)

Ah man, the fights just aren't getting better. What the hell happened last night? That Zak guy just sat there and let a triangle choke sloooooooowly get sunk in and did nothing about it but throw some hammer fists.

I'm no top tier grappler or MMA competitor...but really??

Just had to vent. You may resume your normal browsing 

Peace,
Erik


----------



## celtic_crippler (Oct 22, 2009)

No, you're right...they sucked. LOL


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 22, 2009)

It is just awful the way the quality has gone down, Dana needs to be slapped alot for even doing this anymore.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Oct 22, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> It is just awful the way the quality has gone down, Dana needs to be slapped alot for even doing this anymore.


 
Or maybe he should stop hand-picking no talent hacks like himself who can't fight and instead allow talented well-trained fighters to enter the competition.


----------



## bluekey88 (Oct 22, 2009)

Amen.  Or go back to letting guys fight to get into the house.  that seemed to at least get us some more talented fighters.  

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 22, 2009)

I would have to agree on all accounts.


----------



## Marginal (Oct 22, 2009)

This was the best fight the show's produced this season. (Sad statement.) It was one sided, (even the "takedown" looked more like the other guy electing to pull guard) but at least one of the guys was willing to finish the fight. 

I think TUF's already served its purpose. It raised UFC awareness, got it onto regular cable etc. Now the whole formula's just stale. I don't like having the coaches tabled for so long just for the sake of building hype for what usually is an iffy rivalry. 

The folks who actually have clear talent get signed on without having to go through such an absurd spectacle.


----------



## Omar B (Oct 22, 2009)

I've only seen the first 3 episodes this season.  Aside from my distaste for watching realitiy shows and fighting, it seems I can never catch it when it's on.  Nor can I even remember when it's on.  It begs the question, what am I usually watching when it's on?  rerun of The Unit, CSI NY, something on The History Channel?  Those are the only shows I usually catch on a Wednesday.

But yeah, I think he should start advertising months in advance for fighters in mags like Black Belt fir recruitment and have fight your way in auditions.  I'm also not one for inter-personal drama, so i would prefer a show centered around the gym and training rather than how it's centered around the house.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 23, 2009)

It's a reality tv show first, a fight show second so there's always going to be plenty of 'drama' and little actual training and fighting so MMA is never going to come off looking good. I watched the first couple but as I work shifts it's hard to follow anything regularly but apart from watching out for Tom Blackledge, a mate who's coaching on the Rampage team, I'm not much bothered about watching it even for the Brit fighter I'm afraid.


----------



## d1jinx (Oct 23, 2009)

I agree the last two seasons havent really had good fights.  I remember they had to win fights to get in the house.  I really have no idea how they are picking these guys cause most of the fights so far have been real DUDS.  They need to go back to having a nation wide fight-off audition and pick the fighters that way.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 23, 2009)

I remember when they did the series Uk v USA, they came over here and auditioned for fighters. They didn't want beginners or amateurs, they wanted fighters who had a good proven pro fight record. We were surprised by some they turned down tbh, the lads they chose were good fighters but it was noticable they all had personalities that would work well on television. Obvious I suppose that they want people they can market but they did miss out a couple of very good fighters whose personalities were quieter than those chosen.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Oct 23, 2009)

A buddy of mine auditioned and got turned down. He's a master grappler who's dad was well versed in both judo and grecko-roman, heck he learned to shrimp before he could crawl! They gave him some run-around about needing more "pro" fights under his belt... Personally, I think they turned him down because he's "normal." Like other reality shows, they rely on people with strong personality quirks to add conflict to the show so people will tune in. Nobody wants to watch a _normal_ person train for a fight it seems.


----------



## Omar B (Oct 23, 2009)

We all know that there are many guys in our own dojos who would slay most of the competition on there.  But as said before, it's a reality show, and they need personalities.  

How boring would a season of The Real World be if it was made up of all serious, studious, hard working, straight arrows who work, study and sit at home and watch football on Sunday?  Cuz that's me, but they don't need me, or my buds because sitting around discussing player stats, literature or the latest issue of Superman does not go over well on TV.


----------



## Marginal (Oct 23, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> A buddy of mine auditioned and got turned down. He's a master grappler who's dad was well versed in both judo and grecko-roman, heck he learned to shrimp before he could crawl! They gave him some run-around about needing more "pro" fights under his belt... Personally, I think they turned him down because he's "normal." Like other reality shows, they rely on people with strong personality quirks to add conflict to the show so people will tune in. Nobody wants to watch a _normal_ person train for a fight it seems.



He should've just lied like Corey did a few seasons back. (That worked out really well with his leg shattering and all.)


----------

